# Is my tap water safe enough?



## Tomo (20 Sep 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have a 60 litre coldwater set-up with sydeco plastic plants, just waiting for the tank to finish cycling so I can put in two fancy goldfish.

These are the readings from my tap water - will this be safe to use for water changes?

pH - 7.5
Ammonia - 0.2
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 15

These readings have been pretty steady over my recent tests.

Thanks for your help

Tomo


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Sep 2011)

As far as i know all uk tap water if fine for aquariums as long as it is treated with prime or similar to neutralize chlorine etc...


----------



## ashcarter89 (20 Sep 2011)

yer i belive its all good , just need to add a de-chlorant . otherwise your poision the fish and end up with a big mess


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 Sep 2011)

also never trust test kits!!


----------



## Tomo (22 Sep 2011)

Thanks for your help.


----------

